# Anyone compared the Saltist to the Saltiga 30?



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I was interested in the size and castablility of these. Right now I own the Sealine x 30SHA which seems to cast very well.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Saltist = about $170 retail
Saltiga = about $400 retail

That's all the comparison I need. For 3 extra bearings, and a few other "nice but not necessary" refinements, the Saltist is the far better buy. I don't own either, but I could get a really decent Saltist combo for the price of the Saltiga alone. In today's economy, that's important. All the reviews of the Saltist on here from the guys who have them and use them have been excellent. Just my .02 Welcome to the board! How is the fishing over in Aloha land right now? Hang loose! Larry


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

sprtsracer said:


> Saltist = about $170 retail
> Saltiga = about $400 retail
> 
> That's all the comparison I need. For 3 extra bearings, and a few other "nice but not necessary" refinements, the Saltist is the far better buy. I don't own either, but I could get a really decent Saltist combo for the price of the Saltiga alone. In today's economy, that's important. All the reviews of the Saltist on here from the guys who have them and use them have been excellent. Just my .02 Welcome to the board! How is the fishing over in Aloha land right now? Hang loose! Larry


Fishing is been going pretty well this year, thanks! Would you happen to know if the Saltist 30H and the Saltiga 30 are about the same size? I like that low profile of the Saltist.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

The saltiga is a bit bigger. closer to the 40 size.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

obxflea said:


> The saltiga is a bit bigger. closer to the 40 size.


Line capacity, however, is the same, but not having held them side-by-side, it appears the Saltiga is narrower but taller. That's just from the comparisons in the catalogs, however.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

the saltiga 30 holds alot more line than a saltist 30... For sure. I used to have one. Seen many reels spooled up at the shop. From what I remember it holds atleast 75-80 yds more of 17# line. Its taller, thats about it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, the saltiga will hold more line IT also has the feel of sitting up higher off the rod. IF you have small hands, its hard to get your thumb around the spool when its full. I think it's a bit heavier as well. I sold mine for saltists. They throw pretty much the same to me but If I had to say one was smother..my saltists.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

So the Saltiga 30 is comparable to the Saltist 30T...is that correct? Again...narrower but taller.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> So the Saltiga 30 is comparable to the Saltist 30T...is that correct? Again...narrower but taller.


no. no no no no no no no and no.

the saltiga 30 is NOT the same as the saltist30t...

any tackle shops near you? you really should pick them up b4 you buy if its this troubling. dont want to spend $ and then not be happy..


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> no. no no no no no no no and no.
> 
> the saltiga 30 is NOT the same as the saltist30t...
> 
> any tackle shops near you? you really should pick them up b4 you buy if its this troubling. dont want to spend $ and then not be happy..


That's what I thought...because the line capacity for the Saltist 30 and the Saltiga 30 is the same, according to Daiwa. That's why I was asking.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

go look at them, they are not related in any way


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

So the Saltiga 30 and the Saltist 30h is pretty similar in physical size? Just that the Saltiga "feels" a bit taller mounted on the pole?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

THERE, this pic actually came from this site ...but i found it on google lol


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> THERE, this pic actually came from this site ...but i found it on google lol


Thanks dude. They're supposed to be comparable but the Saltiga looks bigger. Given the red spool, isn't this the Saltiga Surf 30? I was interested in the regular Saltiga 30 which supposed to have a blue spool and weigh lighter than the Saltist (it don't look lighter) - at least in the pix.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

only thing diff in the surf 30 is the spool/handle/breaks 

they arent comparable when one is 1/2 the price of the other.




Jesse


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> only thing diff in the surf 30 is the spool/handle/breaks
> 
> they arent comparable when one is 1/2 the price of the other.
> 
> ...


I meant as far as size, not cost - I can already see that.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

From Daiwa's Website:

*Saltiga:*
SA30 6 BB, 1 RB 5.4 : 1 16.80oz. *20/300*, 25/240, 30/200 
SA30T 6 BB, 1 RB 4.9 : 1 23.60oz. *20/300*, 25/240, 30/200

*Saltiga Surf:* 
SASURF30 2CRBB, 4BB, 1RB 5.4 : 1 17.00oz. *20/300*, 25/240, 30/200

*Saltist:*
STT30H 2CRBB, 2BB, 1RB 6.1 : 1 0oz.(??) 14/490, *20/295*, 25/230 
STT30TH 2CRBB, 2BB, 1RB 6.4 : 1 23.20oz. *20/300*, 25/240, 30/200
STT30T 2CRBB, 2BB, 1RB 4.9 : 1 23.90oz. *20/300*, 25/240, 30/200


----------



## RedNano (Oct 31, 2008)

*Saltist* STT30H 
Reel Weight 17.2oz (490g)


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

RedNano said:


> *Saltist* STT30H
> Reel Weight 17.2oz (490g)


The Saltiga 30 is 16.8 oz. so kind of close. Still not sure what it looks like in comparison though. Anyone??


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

The 30T(tall) is kinda hard to get your thumb on. Taller than the saltiga


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Ss30*

The Saltiga Surf 30 is not 17 oz as their website would indicate........it's right at 19.5 oz....Daiwa acknowledged this over a year ago but apparently has never done the right thing.....fix it!


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

dsurf said:


> The Saltiga Surf 30 is not 17 oz as their website would indicate........it's right at 19.5 oz....Daiwa acknowledged this over a year ago but apparently has never done the right thing.....fix it!


I wasn't interested in the Saltiga Surf but the regular Saltiga (blue one). Wish someone could post an actual photo of it.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lol wheres alan tani's pic of the blue saltiga with a broken frame? hahaha
or the one with the blown spool. LOLOL 
i used a sas30 before. sold it long ago. IMO i recommend the older SHA/SHVs or the saltist line instead.

if you believe you need more power and capacity. get a penn 535 instead.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Well said in a nutshell, my friend.



ooeric said:


> lol wheres alan tani's pic of the blue saltiga with a broken frame? hahaha
> or the one with the blown spool. LOLOL
> i used a sas30 before. sold it long ago. IMO i recommend the older SHA/SHVs or the saltist line instead.
> 
> if you believe you need more power and capacity. get a penn 535 instead.


----------



## RedNano (Oct 31, 2008)

ematsuda said:


> I wasn't interested in the Saltiga Surf but the regular Saltiga (blue one). Wish someone could post an actual photo of it.


Couldn't post pic here but hope this link helps;

http://www.anglerscenter.com/reels_daiwa_saltiga.htm

_...Buy Saltist..buy Saltist30H...Buy Saltist..buy Saltist30H...Buy Saltist.. _opcorn:


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

RedNano said:


> Couldn't post pic here but hope this link helps;
> 
> http://www.anglerscenter.com/reels_daiwa_saltiga.htm
> 
> _...Buy Saltist..buy Saltist30H...Buy Saltist..buy Saltist30H...Buy Saltist.. _opcorn:



I have a Saltist 30H right now. It broke the 2nd day of using it. When I tried to lock down the drag and break my line, the star drag threading stripped. Bummer, love the reel in every other way though. Not sue if I can return it because it's magged (altered).


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Wonderful, you are looking at the more expensive reels hoping that money will cure stupid, dont plan on it.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ematsuda said:


> I have a Saltist 30H right now. It broke the 2nd day of using it. When I tried to lock down the drag and break my line, the star drag threading stripped. Bummer, love the reel in every other way though. Not sue if I can return it because it's magged (altered).



. . . . . . 

you know alot of us is gonna be speechless.
ive used multipliers long enough.. and lock down on drags at times..
never, ever stripped it. 
how hard did you lock down the star? 

you dont need to return it, just give daiwa a call, order a new star, and drive shaft.
shouldnt cost much to replace. 

would you believe if i told you.. on the saltist. the little screw holding the handle nut . .cost 19$ .. LOL


----------



## Destrega (Jul 10, 2006)

ematsuda said:


> I have a Saltist 30H right now. It broke the 2nd day of using it. When I tried to lock down the drag and break my line, the star drag threading stripped. Bummer, love the reel in every other way though. Not sue if I can return it because it's magged (altered).


It's a known problem with the earlier reels.I was one of if not the first to find out about it unfortunately when i stripped mine last year. Daiwa now knows of it and will fix it for free.

http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162519


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

ooeric said:


> . . . . . .
> 
> you know alot of us is gonna be speechless.
> ive used multipliers long enough.. and lock down on drags at times..
> ...



1st I called Daiwa and they told me the star cost $48 - yikes!  I then took the reel back to where I got it and spoke to a friend there who used to work in the fishing dept. (he doesn't work in the fishing dept. now though). He examined it and replaced the star for me. Apperently they have extras because this seems to be a common problem with the Saltist. I locked it down pretty good BTW. 

I've order small screws and stuff from Daiwa before and they were kind enough to mail it to me for free. Not the star though, but I'm all set and ready to fish with it again - this time more carefully.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I am gonna let ya in on a little secret but ya aint allowed to tell anyone else.

True enough when ya buy a new saltist the drag aint the greatest in the world and ya want to lock the drag down just to make it tighten up,,, here comes the secret,, now remember ya aint allowed to tell anyone,,, tighten the star down and lock your thumb on the spool and crank on the handle for a while  yup I was cornfused at first myself but I have learned that Carbonex drag washers work a lot better after they have been burned in  yup thats what I said, they work better after they have had time to get worked in real good.

So if ya want the reel so ya dont have to take a pipe wrench to the star drag just take some time and lock your thumb on the spool and crank away on the handle.

Now remember ya promised not to give the secret away.

if ya still dont like the reel, since they are a piece of junk I will give ya $20.00 for it


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Shooter said:


> I am gonna let ya in on a little secret but ya aint allowed to tell anyone else.
> 
> True enough when ya buy a new saltist the drag aint the greatest in the world and ya want to lock the drag down just to make it tighten up,,, here comes the secret,, now remember ya aint allowed to tell anyone,,, tighten the star down and lock your thumb on the spool and crank on the handle for a while  yup I was cornfused at first myself but I have learned that Carbonex drag washers work a lot better after they have been burned in  yup thats what I said, they work better after they have had time to get worked in real good.
> 
> ...



I give you 5 stars for that tip. I'll "burn it in" tonight at home so the next time I'm out, it's good to go.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lol shooter . i do that too
except i grease once. burn it. then clean off old grease. regrease, then go fish.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ooeric said:


> lol wheres alan tani's pic of the blue saltiga with a broken frame? hahaha
> or the one with the blown spool. LOLOL
> i used a sas30 before. sold it long ago. IMO i recommend the older SHA/SHVs or the saltist line instead.
> 
> if you believe you need more power and capacity. get a penn 535 instead.


The CRACKED frame, was from him putting to large of an amount of grease in the whole, which he adamently admits, and puts in alot of his reel rebuilding write ups. alot of the higher end reels are machined and built so tight, there is not alot of room for anything else, this speaks heavily on the quality of the higher end reels. this is what you pay for.

Far as the spools go, seen that happen on lots of reels, tlds, i personally saw a 545 spool give up on a big fish.

to give a bad rep of a saltiga because of this, is not fair at all. ive personally used them for a while, and know many people that fish hardcore with them offshore jigging, using max drag, and catching MANY large fish a day, and not having them fail.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Another thing I've noticed about the Saltist is that the cast control knob always wiggles loose. I wonder if there's supposed to be an o ring or something there that I'm missing. With something that requires such fine tuning, I don't see why it's so easy to loosen like that. Any one else can verify this?


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Update: Yep, it's supposed to have an o ring. I think mine doesn't, not sure. Gotta go check and get back to you.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Stripped another star drag today. This is #2. I should've known as this one came from the same batch. Anyone know what's that fastest way to replace the star with something that'll actually hold? I didn't even tighten it much this time - it's just a POS.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

IMO-- the Saltiga makes a better boat reel-- but the saltist is much better surf reel- you really need to see them side by side to understand why it is hard to wrap your hands around a saltiga-- very tough to power cast effectively, the smaller your hands, the worse it is.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

ematsuda said:


> Stripped another star drag today. This is #2. I should've known as this one came from the same batch. Anyone know what's that fastest way to replace the star with something that'll actually hold? I didn't even tighten it much this time - it's just a POS.


*Note to self:* When fishing with your brand new Saltist 30H *DO NOT *try to lock down the drag to break the line.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't even try to lock it down this time. I was just tightening it with one finger with my hand on the handle. I wouldn't worry about the newer batches though - my 20H seems to be just fine.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

.... id call daiwa to piss and moan.. say wtF? this is junk. then get a completely new one.

so. the threads inside the star are stripped? or the handleshaft stripped?

maybe try using the star from the 20h put it on the 30h. see what happens then.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

ematsuda said:


> I didn't even try to lock it down this time. I was just tightening it with one finger with my hand on the handle. I wouldn't worry about the newer batches though - my 20H seems to be just fine.



I believe you but I just got mine in the mail yesterday and don't want to mess it up. Still in the ooooh aaaah stage


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have the 30H Saltist and the Daiwa 30GW. The GW smokes the 30H for distance every time with 6 oz or more. Both with 17 lb test Tri... The GW just sits a little higher than the 30H IMHO...

Sandcrab


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sandcrab said:


> I have the 30H Saltist and the Daiwa 30GW. The GW smokes the 30H for distance every time with 6 oz or more. Both with 17 lb test Tri... The GW just sits a little higher than the 30H IMHO...
> 
> Sandcrab


Never even heard of the GW I just got the [email protected]


----------

